# Is there one MBTI type you really don't mix with?



## livlaughluv8 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, I was just wondering if there is one type that you always seem to not really like or get in arguments with. Thanks!:happy:


----------



## T.N.D. (Mar 24, 2012)

livlaughluv8 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if there is one type that you always seem to not really like or get in arguments with. Thanks!:happy:


Historically I have always have had problems with Fs because they have driven me mad many times with illogical opinions and statements.

Now I stop to discuss logics when I notice that the person I talk to is an F. I have also learned to appriciate their good intentions which often is the reason for their illogical opinion.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

ESFJs all day err day


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Well...

ESTJs,ISTJs,ESFJs.


----------



## livlaughluv8 (Mar 13, 2012)

I definitely agree with you on the ESTJ and ISTJ(no offense to you guys but you do tend to annoy me) So far two people have said ESFJs they don't bother me but I feel like they bother a lot of NTs. I don't know


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

This thread annoys me. :tongue:


----------



## T.N.D. (Mar 24, 2012)

ESTJ, because they rarely seem intrested in thinking abstract without a specific goal. also find them very intolerant.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Nope.

10 charizard


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

T.N.D. said:


> ESTJ, because they rarely seem intrested in thinking abstract without a specific goal. also find them very intolerant.


Hmmm... Funny. All the ESTJs I know (one of them being my sister) love thinking abstractly without a specific goal from time to time. In fact, sometimes they do so more than I do. My sister often sees things that I don't. She enjoys talking about psychology. She enjoys theories and formulating her own opinions about them and then discussing this, as well as my other ESTJ friends. Intolerant?! They're so very accepting and tolerant. O__O

Anyways, there isn't any MBTI type that gets on my nerves. I've definitely noticed, though, that if you're just looking at the MBTI descriptions on the different types, it is easy to see the Sensors as Not-As-Good as the Intuitives.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

INTP's i look at myself in the mirror and contemplate murdering myself, just to wipe that smug grin off his stupid face!


----------



## The Beauty of Storm (Mar 16, 2012)

ESFJ... At least the ones who are living up to the "control freak" name... 
Yes, they can be sweet nurturers.... But they they can be insanely judgmental and completely flip out when you don't fit their box and try everything in their power to fit you into that mold. -shudders- not like I have personal experience with this or anything.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I get along with every single ESFJ I've met on this site.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

With my Ni powers, I can forsee the exact outcome of this thread already... *catatonically consults Ni like a crystal ball* ...


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

ESFJs. The only one I voluntarily spend time around is my sister. (She's had IxTJ rub off on her from me and my mom, so _of course_ she's cool :tongue: )



JungyesMBTIno said:


> With my Ni powers, I can forsee the exact outcome of this thread already... *catatonically consults Ni like a crystal ball* ...


Me too, but I couldn't help replying. *gets popcorn*


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> ESFJs.


Of all of the types, I can relate to your opinion most.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've come to the point that for every trainwreck of a type clash I've come across, I've have either found that the clash wasn't nearly as bad as it seemed at first, or found someone of the same type who is really awesome to be around.

So yeah, no.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't see this thread ending well... :tongue:

I've clashed with people of most types, but I've noticed a trend of having a real problem with people who are very defensive, insecure, and aggressive, people who take the worst out of everything you say so you're walking on eggshells. I can't seem to reach a place of tolerance with people like that...when we meet, it generally ends with us both needing to separate.


----------



## livlaughluv8 (Mar 13, 2012)

Owfin said:


> This thread annoys me. :tongue:


 sorry  I was just wondering what types annoy other types.


----------



## mooseantlers (Mar 28, 2012)

Coming from an ESFP, we are incredibly annoying to argue with.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't mix well with Extroverted Sensing Feelers. Especially if they score really high on extroversion and especially if they are female. They are seriously not my cup of tea. I also don't like male ESTPs. Its not like we get into battles or anything like that, I'd just prefer to not be around them is all.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i have friends of various types. we tend to clash over certain things but the problems are never anything significant. i find that there are certain qualities in _humanity_ that i don't mesh with, but these qualities can be found in my own type and every other type... so, i don't like _people_ that i perceive as unhealthy.


----------



## Sunfox (Apr 11, 2011)

ENTJs and ESTPs.

O________________O


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

INFPs. But then I also really get along with other INFPs, so I don't know.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

mooseantlers said:


> Coming from an ESFP, we are incredibly annoying to argue with.


My ESFP friend is incredibly annoying to argue with, but she charms me out of the argument and we end up having fun instead.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Owfin said:


> This thread annoys me. :tongue:


I want to go through and thank everyone who says ISTJ, as if to say, "same to you, pal!"


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> ISTJ





livlaughluv8 said:


> ISTJ


:crying:



Stephen said:


> I want to go through and thank everyone who says ISTJ, as if to say, "same to you, pal!"


OMG that's a good idea, self! We need more ISTJs to come do that too.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok I'll play...

Whatever that @Stephen guy is... 
:tongue:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The only type i feel like i don't connect well with are ISTP. Although i only know 1 confirmed, we didn't connect well on any level. I'm sure this wouldn't be the same for all ISTP, although when i even make the correlation with ISTP here, there are very few who speak ENFP language. I'd like to think that ISTP in reality are nothing like many of them here. Yes i said many, not all


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Stephen said:


> I want to go through and thank everyone who says ISTJ, as if to say, "same to you, pal!"


Great idea. I spread the love. :wink:


Darn. This thread is only about MBTI. I can tell you some enneagram types I typically don't mix with, at first glance.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

<_<
>_>
>_<

istj.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

T.N.D. said:


> Historically I have always have had problems with Fs because they have driven me mad many times with illogical opinions and statements.
> 
> Now I stop to discuss logics when I notice that the person I talk to is an F. I have also learned to appriciate their good intentions which often is the reason for their illogical opinion.


ok, seriously, that is such a stereotype--Feelers can be just as logical as Thinkers


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

No. There's been individuals that I haven't mixed with, but they've way varied when it comes to type.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> The only type i feel like i don't connect well with are ISTP. Although i only know 1 confirmed, we didn't connect well on any level. I'm sure this wouldn't be the same for all ISTP, although when i even make the correlation with ISTP here, there are very few who speak ENFP language. I'd like to think that ISTP in reality are nothing like many of them here. Yes i said many, not all


That's interesting. ISTPs are actually pretty much the polar opposite type from ENFPs, based on cognitive functions and introversion/extraversion, so this happening might be more than coincidence via misunderstandings. Not that this will always be the case, but it's not uncommon for clashes of sorts to occur between people of opposite types for various reasons.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

This is why this thread makes me uneasy:
So you could be like like, "I don't mix well with XXXX type," then you meet a new person of that exact type, and you could (if only subconsciously) be saying to yourself, "Well, I don't mix well with that type, so I guess we're not gonna get along," and be all like cold shoulder and stuff and when they respond in kind (like at least 99% of ALL humans do) you could easily turn back and be like, "See! I told you I don't mix well with that type!"lol


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

ISTJ. 

@Stephen is the worst one.


----------



## armika_armika (Nov 11, 2011)

All types have their charm, I would say.

I can have a problem with people expressing themselves without any regard of other peoples feelings just to provoke something, or if they are really, really stubborn and can't even imagine another way to look at things. So maybe that sounds kind of T- and J-ish, but that doesn't make sense either, because I adore many XXTJ's. I think it all depends on the person, and the person is much more than a sterotype.

Oh, and istjs, dont be sad, I love you guys!  *moah*


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

SPs and ESFJ.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG: ISTJs

"ISTJs suck. I dated one once. No feelings, wouldn't change to suit me, Spock-like, uncommunicative robots that have ice water in their veins. Oh, and did I mention they are psychopathic, autistic, OCD, sociopaths? Stay away from all ISTJs. I don't think that XXXX types should ever be in a relationship with ISTJs."

I'll probably get an infraction for typism, but it is Stephen's fault.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

niss said:


> "ISTJs suck. I dated one once. No feelings, wouldn't change to suit me, Spock-like, uncommunicative robots that have ice water in their veins. Oh, and did I mention they are psychopathic, autistic, OCD, sociopaths? Stay away from all ISTJs. I don't think that XXXX types should ever be in a relationship with ISTJs."


I know right? They just quote themselves instead of coming up with new jokes!


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> ISTJs





livlaughluv8 said:


> ISTJ





Stephen said:


> ISTJ





Yardiff Bey said:


> istj


 


KuRoMi said:


> Whatever that Stephen guy is...
> :tongue:





Blue Ocean said:


> ISTJ





niss said:


> ISTJs


ISTJs FTW!


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread really ought to be closed. >.< 

Type isn't the reason why you don't get along with someone. If somebody's immature, unhealthy, etc, that's the reason you don't get along with someone. Maybe they share a completely different worldview. Also, all types when unhealthy are bad. An unhealthy ESFJ is just as "bad" and awful to get along with as, say, an unhealthy ENFP. There's more Sensors in the world, which means the likelihood of coming across an "unhealthy" (I say this word delicately) Sensor is greater than the liklehood of coming across an unhealthy Intuitive type.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't really think of a type itself that I didn't get along with well, as that usually comes down to the person rather then the type. What I will say is that there are some forums that I dislike the nature of due to their content. I remember looking around the INTP forum one day and I was horrified by what I found and ran out of their screaming like an axe murder was after me. Then afterwards I found myself getting very upset and being very annoyed by the judgement and misanthropy that I found there. 

Just in general the out and out tone that was there that day in that conversation seemed quite acrid and hateful towards the human condition and it bothered me *a lot*. It was just really annoying that they held such a low opinion/view of humanity and all that it represented. It's like they just didn't care about people and didn't seem to care about humans and saw them as useless, sacks of wastes. There seemed to be this underlying tone that people just don't matter and that chafed the hell out of me when I was viewing it because I just felt that all of them were wrong. Like they were emotionless cyborgs who didn't care about how others felt or about just humanity in general. I guess it's just the belief that life itself has no value that really got me upset with that topic/forum/posters and bugged the hell out of me. It border-lined offended everything that I was as a person.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Eh, I get along with almost anyone, so long as they aren't trying to shovel their beliefs down my throat. Biggest peeve ever.

Other introverted types though are kind of a challenge for me to deal with, because I often rely on others to make the first move.


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

in b4 closed


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ISTJ's!! (No, this isn't a ruse to get Stephen and the other ISTJ's to 'thank' this post..well..actually it is.


----------



## HelloOutThere (Oct 9, 2012)

ISFPs; because they are often very politcally correct (without even realising it, which I find especially annoying) - which in my opinion is synonymous to a lack of independent thinking.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

In my experience, ISTJ and INTJ make up the majority. Because of more individually subjective value systems and subjective personal history/perception, it's harder to predict when/why/what judgement they'll make of you all of a sudden. The judgement only matters if they use the Te to try taking you down. And I don't regard the rules half the time. STJs enforce rules bluntly, and NTJs create/utilize/manipulate them (which is arguably more dangerous and poisonous than the former).

It's easier with ETJs, because they in general seem to follow more widely-accepted "objective" rules, that I've at least seen before and can expect with no surprises. If you're clashing with an ETJ, they'll let you know right away and let you understand it by getting in your face/communicating with better social skills. Some INTJs seem to have a more sneaky way of getting underneath you, and before you know it you end up at war. ISTJs can just explode on you out of nowhere, because you offended their bizarre fetish which was impossible to predict.

That being said, in purely casual interactions, I get along with the INTJs who are actually cool, and have also had very interesting conversations with ISTJs before. I probably just really don't like nerdy anal people who become authoritative. Actually a lot of the people I'm thinking of were frustrated, vaguely effeminate and trying to compensate, they must have opposite values from mine.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

The unhealthy ESTJs! They tend to seem so arrogant and in order to feel superior to others they can take the mick of somebody! I can't tolerate that!!


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

I historically have the lowest success rate with ESTPs. Many seem good at honing in on your insecurities and rubbing them in your face, and their tertiary Fe sometimes shows up in promoting groupthink, which is fine unless I disagree with the group. I just don't get their interaction style in general. There have been a few I get along with okay though.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I think all unhealthy types annoy me. My top 2 would however be (in non-specific order)
ESTJ - Just get so stuck up when unhealthy and a few of the ESTJs I've met have a bad sense of when they are standing too close. They also got these piercing eyes that makes me uncomfortable.
ESFP - The unhealthy ones are just so extremely authoritarian, they will give their opinion no matter what it is or who it offends, and they are basically gods in their own world and everyone else is either their minion or a jerk/monster (or whatever makes you feel worse).

I quite naturally got the largest problem with ESTJs, but that's merely because the ESTJs I've met stare in such a way that makes me uncomfortable


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't relate to most feeling types deeper than a certain level. :frustrating:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

The world without SJs:









say what you may but some order must be maintained in the world. A whole intuitive world would be an utter mess tbh. A whole sensor world would be an utter bore. 

I don't know why you guys don't get along with ISTJs so much? Yeah they aren't as willing to step out the box, but they can have pretty realistic humor and fun. 

I get along with most types....as long as they aren't extremes. If I had to chose, ISFJ because that's my sister's type. She's extreme Fe/Si ("this is the way these people are period"). type.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

INTPs win for the highest concentration of gaping goatses in my experience. I think my stepmother is ESFJ and I enjoy her company most of the time.

Come at me, PerC.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Little Cloud said:


> The unhealthy ESTJs! They tend to seem so arrogant and in order to feel superior to others they can take the mick of somebody! I can't tolerate that!!


That's kind of what I'm talking about, but at least it's easy to detect with them. Unhealthy ITJs do the same, you might notice, except their version can be extremely passive-aggressive and harder to catch quickly. They might slip in competitive hostility under the guise of something like "comedy" or "advice" and then if you fight back in the open, the little bastards get to claim against your obvious hostility.

If you ignore it since it's probably annoying at worst, they'll think "good, I won" which perpetuates the arrogance.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

SJs


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

Since transferring to a research university I've had to change myself quite a bit as well. For example, I dress a lot more professionally.

Since then I have noticed a lot of S's to be a lot more respectful, but I just wanted to say that it gets better. I think age also has a lot to do with it. I dress like someone who'd be more mature now. Lots of S-kids with their little bug eyes totally see me as not that bad now, or I've become predictable enough. ST's want to be my friend. Obnoxious xSFP trendy yoga girls want to be my friend. xSFP art school drop out boys still avoid me though :? Most of it has been how I appear to them, and its been getting better. Tons of progress has been made, I haven't had a conflict with S/N dynamics (even with crazy ISTJs!) in years. Some of them are kind of useful. 

The only types to really get me into a death spiral is x(N?)FJ's, or at least FJ's. I will never recover, nor forgive, being demonized and alienated by xNFJ's in my very religious small hometown. Whenever I visit my hometown, maybe a couple times over the last six years, I blow up cars and set fires. My grudge still has me livid. 

I haven't really made much progress on FJ's except having sometimes witnessed INFJ's who are masquerading as decent human beings by surrendering to some elitist suppositions, which makes them a little more predictable in a civil sense. Some urban or university INFJ's aren't as bad as long as I don't talk to them. Highly educated INFJs tend to throw me off. I've been able to quell my cynical laughter at ENFJs too, I remember thinking to myself this winter (when it was really cold) that laughing at them would be a waste of calories, thus a waste of heat. I plan to work on this as I get older, I might go for coffee with an ENFJ I know from home this summer when I visit and learn more about it because she mentioned she learned some Mbti.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

I hooked up with an ISFJ once by mistake, and felt like I had betrayed humanity by nuking Africa or something.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Usually it is an INTP.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

I've never met an ESFJ that I didn't want to hurt


----------



## daringcherry (Apr 23, 2013)

No but maybe someone like an ESFJ feels so weird to me. I think that ESFJs find me weird and feel somehow superior to me because I'm not as shallow as them. I'm not sure if the type I'm talking about is actually ESFJ - I don't know personality theory so well. Could be ESTJ, too, I guess.

But there's a certain type of person that's very shallow, usually sort of authoritarian and seems overly confident when compared with their real talent, and they're often quite irritated by my style of being in this world.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Esfp, Esfj.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't like some of the people who have "ENTP" next to their names. It seems like the most obnoxious, douchey, anal expulsive morons love that label for some damn reason. Guess they fap to too much bugs bunny porn and they want to emulate him or something. Actual Ne doms, I have no clue. I would only confidently say that I know only a few (mostly because telling Se doms and Ne doms apart is pretty tricky to me). I sort of like ExTPs though IRL and not in MBTI land.

Some feeling doms (or just easily insulted people) don't like being around me, because they think I'm a jerk. Weird, I like them usually (more-so than my thinking type relatives actually). Though I can see how they can get insulted by my blunt attitude and unintentional insults from time to time.


----------



## Du_bist_ein_knoedel_brot (Jun 23, 2012)

mikki104 said:


> First off I don't think it's necessarily a negative thing to admit that you "don't naturally mix well" with another type. Although I know and like people from all different types, there are some that I have to work more than others to like, and that's natural. What I have found is that around certain people I just can't ever discuss certain topics or themes. Recognizing this beforehand paves the way for a smoother relationship in the long run.
> 
> .


Yes, thank-you. I hate when people let their panties get in a bunch and immediately yell "Typist labelling!!". Isn't that what this site is about? Comparing and contrasting types within themselves, and also how they interact together? Both the good and bad? 

Every ESTJ and ISFJ I have ever lived with, or got to know really well, we ended up discovering we operate on entire different wavelengths, and that we generally didn't enjoy eachothers company. Not saying they are bad people...we just don't gel together. So, with that knowledge, I generally avoid living with these types/dating. Not saying there could be an exception.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

ESFJ or ESFP I usually don't get along with. We just can't seem to get on the same wavelength. I usually get along better with more introverted S types, although they have to tolerate my tangents and "wait..what was I saying?" 's.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

Everyone is different, despite their personality type.
However, there is a pattern that I've noticed which is that most people that I usually don't get along well with are either Fi/Fe dom/aux. I'd say _especially _the ESFP's that I know. This does not mean that I judge every ESFP by thinking that they're all the same, because they're not. I judge a person for who they are, not their type.


----------



## Tempurr (Apr 25, 2013)

ESFPs. Hands down. I think it has more to do with the fact that they make absolutely, positively no sense to me. I don't understand their motivations or actions. And things that confuse me also irritate the heck out of me.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't like ENFPs in general.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

ESTJ. I can handle my dad since I don't live home anymore, but honestly, they are the worst of all for me.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

I get along with everyone! but i prefer some company over the other,

ISTPs kills enthusiasm and any sense of creativity a living being can have.
ISTJs shoots down any kind of imagination.

They take an extra amount of energy and a good amount of self control to have a pleasant conversation with.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

ISTJ's for me are the very definition of fun killer. 
I respect them because I think they generally are good people, but as friends or for relationships, nope. Too rigid and unimaginative.


----------



## Huxleic (Jan 21, 2013)

INTJ. Awful combo of stuck-up yet incredibly butthurt. Like the shittiest, sourest INFP but with none of the cuteness or interpersonal understanding. I'm not keen on any Fi in introverts, especially N types.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 12, 2013)

I can "mix" with any type depending on the context.
I can get along just fine with *ISTJs *and *ESTJs *in a work setting, but I doubt I could handle them for too long in other environments. *ESFJs *and *ISFJs *are both very genial, and can occasionally engage in conversation about intellectual topics (but not for too long.) 
*
ESFPs *are fun to party with, but I can't talk to them for long because I'll quickly run out of relatable material. *ISFPs *can be endearing in a strange way. *ESTPs *can be pretty awesome when they're not competing, especially if they make good use of their Ti. *ISTPs *can be cynical, sarcastic misanthropes, but so can I - so only our areas of interest differ, and we can still relate in our disdain for humanity. 
*
INTJs *can be pretty cool and intellectual but they tend to give off a "no nonsense" vibe that dissuades me from engaging myself freely in a conversation with them. (Contradicting them seems to be both futile and potentially dangerous.) I've never knowingly met an *ENTJ *in real life, but the ones I've observed seem incredibly interesting and charismatic; I tend to enjoy listening to their insights on life. *INFPs *are decent conversationalists, but I always have to walk on eggshells a bit or suffer their Fi's implacable wrath. *ENFPs *are loads of fun, but I still have to watch out for some irrational tendencies that can range from mildly annoying to completely unbearable. *ENTPs *are pretty epic, but they often overstep boundaries and miss important nonverbal cues to avoid conflict.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Julia Bell said:


> The question: how do you know the person you have typed as ____ is actually the type you think they are? ... --> Good question. Considering it's hard simply typing _yourself_, the person you most understand since it's _you_, how accurate are we going to be when we're typing somebody other than ourselves?


That's easy for me. If I like them, I say I'm not sure of their type, but if I dislike them I know they are ISTJ'S. 

Easy Peasy.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

niss said:


> That's easy for me. If I like them, I say I'm not sure of their type, but if I dislike them I know they are ISTJ'S.
> 
> Easy Peasy.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


^5

That ISTJ humor l keep telling people about :crazy:


----------



## RWK (Jul 14, 2013)

If I had a nickel for every time an ExxP followed through on something I'd be broke.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm surprised this thread has yet to implode. :shocked:


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've had a hideous amount of overexposure to the negative side of INFJs, which is why I no longer pander to them. I was informed recently that this makes me a "typist". I'm perfectly ok with that.

@_Raziel_, great post. I agree.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Well in a real life setting all types I've met have been amazing,
And I could get along with anyone.

Online it seems me and INFP's just seem to get onto each others nerves


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

As someone mentioned earlier, every individual is different, but it is possible to find a pattern.

Also, it's arguably easier typing others than yourself; a lot of personality traits could be unconscious, but they manifest themselves in behavior and/or speech. Of course, everyone has a bias, but you'd be surprised how close some people can be in typing others they know relatively well. I usually only miss a single letter in typing friends/family - even the ones I don't get along with.

It's hard to pick between ESFJ and ISFJ. Technically, the one I'm thinking of is somewhat shy, but seems to be extrinsically motivated - so ESFJ, most likely. Another I know is an ESxJ - most likely Fe, but when I saw her clash with the xSFJ, I believed I was watching the penultimate conflict between Te and Fe (although this was based on a stereotype that I don't buy anymore; one was more about mercy and forgiveness, while the other was more stringent - I'll let you guess which is which). I clash with both of these people almost every time I speak.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

GYX_Kid said:


> In my experience, ISTJ and INTJ make up the majority...


Too indecisive. Must. Pick. One.

Go with ISTJ - there's more of 'em to get on your nerves. Plus, they're not smart like INTJ's.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Debaser said:


> Hey, I've actually met some extremely intelligent ISTJs that I got along with great.


Obviously mis-typed. Intelligent and ISTJ shouldn't be used in the same sentence. And ISTJ's can't even get along with each other. 



Christie42476 said:


> I have to say, the way you and your accomplices have been pranking this thread has been cracking me up for a while. Keep it coming!
> 
> :wink:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Thus far, I've found ESTJ's, INTJ's, ENFP's, and ESFJ's the most difficult to cope with.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

Not really. I generally get along with anyone to be honest. Perhaps it is because I usually have a lot of patience and a nonchalant attitude most of the time.


----------



## thinking_one (Jun 26, 2013)

ISTJ is rough but I can deal with most of them, one of my oldest friends is an ISTJ (although he annoys me and makes me facepalm more than anyone else I know). They are the hardest for me to understand their reasons.
ESTJ _seems_ like exactly the kind of person I don't like to be around.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

ESFPs holy shit. ESFPs. I dont mix well with SJs who are in charge of me but we get along great as friends. Going back to the question, ESFPs. Why are you like this ESFPs? Makes me cray inside T_T


----------



## senlar (Jan 8, 2012)

As an INTP, I can get along with ESFJs on the internet quite well. But we don't do as well in person.

ESFPs seem to lack a moral compass and that's an issue for me.

ESTPs are good to spend free time with. But if you get in their way when they are working on a goal, they have no issue in using any tactic on you.

ESTJs are great mentors but I know that I have to avoid stepping on their personal space. They're great knowledge seekers and succesful and actually enjoy sharing their knowledge with you but you have to be careful about what you do or say around them.

INTJs are either with you or against you. Whatever side you find yourself on, don't expect change. If they're with you, they'll share every secret of the trade and unique ways to have fun like in games or whatever interests you share. They're a blast if you find yourself on their good side.

ENTJs are great as long as you're in their national or ideological camp. They'll get rid of you the second they suspect a drop of enemy blood in you.

INTP vs INTP (Adam Smith vs. Karl Marx). If an INTP is developed, you can learn a lot from them and help each other out and help each other grow and even encourage each other in difficulties. But if they're undeveloped, they have a tendency of believing they have the one and only true ideology and the one and only true interpretation of that ideology. 

Everyone else it really seems to depend on the exact person. There are ISTJs, ISFJs, ISTPs, ISFPs that are easier or harder to get along with. There are their personal histories and other factors that influence how you get along with them.


----------



## DkrANGEL (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know enough people from each of the 16 types to generalize every single person of a type to "not mix" with me; most people I've had problems with in the past seem to have been entirely personal.

Based on pure textbook definitions of types, I would say ISTJ or ESTJ.
Two of my oldest friends are ISTJ, so that one's out. We mix quite well, I'd say.
ESTJ...well, I've only met one that I can type for sure as ESTJ, that's an uncle of mine. I didn't get along with him very well. That may just be him though.

The type I've generally had most problems with are INFJ's, actually...for some reason all the ones I've met (and that's only a few, mind you) have felt the need to lecture me about my life and how I'm headed in the "wrong direction." Which may be because I am. I dunno. I just don't believe it's necessary for them to care so much about what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't really get along with immature ESTJs or ESTPs. My school is plagued with them.


----------



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

I don't put up with "jackasses" of any MBTI type, INFJs included. Simple as that. Life is too short to deal with jackasses who have problems with other people. When you reach the half-way point of life...you realize that time is precious and too short to have to deal with anti-social behavior of any sort and I've seen anti-social behavior out of every single MBTI type that I've run across. Keep in mind, I've also seen good from every single MBTI type too.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Funny! I used to think I was an ESFP for a long time, and lately, I can't stand any of them.


----------



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

My 11 year old son, I believe is an ESJ. Probably will be an ESTJ (They are the MBTI group that I seem to have the most problem relating to or agreeing with). The difference between most ESTJs and my son is that at least with my son, I can tell him. "GO CLEAN YOUR GODDAMNED ROOM!" if he pisses me off.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

INFJAnimal said:


> My 11 year old son, I believe is an ESJ. Probably will be an ESTJ (They are the MBTI group that I seem to have the most problem relating to or agreeing with). The difference between most ESTJs and my son is that at least with my son, I can tell him. "GO CLEAN YOUR GODDAMNED ROOM!" if he pisses me off.


Better be nice. He'll choose your living quarters some day.



Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

ESFJ, ISTP, INFP and despite compatibility charts claiming otherwise: ENTJ - they seem soulless. There's something 'wrong' about them, but I can't put my finger on specifics.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Thus far, I've found ESTJ's, INTJ's, ENFP's, and ESFJ's the most difficult to cope with.


What?!? No ISTJ love? What's up with that?

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

niss said:


> Better be nice. He'll choose your living quarters some day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


I'll try and remember that. :laughing:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Aenye said:


> ESTJ, ISTP, INFP and despite compatibility charts claiming otherwise: ENTJ - they seem soulless. There's something 'wrong' about them, but I can't put my finger on specifics.


ENTJ's only seem soulless - ISTJ's truly are.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmmaGilbert (Jul 31, 2013)

ENTJs. I don't know, there's just something about them that manages to seriously annoy me and intimidate me all at the same time. I mean, I won't say that I don't like /any/ ENTJs. Just in general, I don't get along best with the ENTJs I have met. Maybe it's the fact that we're both struggling to control everything and both think it should be done our way. I dunno.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

niss said:


> ENTJ's only seem soulless - ISTJ's truly are.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, Napoleon, Margaret Thatcher, M. Albright (celebritytypes.com) and a bunch of other politicians that looks so... deep :dry:

It appears to me that their desire to have power is for the sake of power itself, not some higher goal.


----------



## EmmaGilbert (Jul 31, 2013)

My best friend is an ISTJ. I don't find them soulless at all. In fact, we get along great. We seem to always operate on the same wavelength. It's great. But of course, that's my personal opinion.

She doesn't want power at all. In fact, she quite likes being invisible. I would say she definitely is more likely to work toward a higher goal than toward just having power.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of SJs... I have way more intuitive friends than sensors, and our conversations are a lot more interesting IMO


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

BarbikyuChikin said:


> I'm not really a fan of SJs... I have way more intuitive friends than sensors, and our conversations are a lot more interesting IMO


Aww...you can do better than that. You know that you really want to narrow it down and say ISTJ's. C'mon, put another one in the W column for the loser ISTJ's.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

EmmaGilbert said:


> My best friend is an ISTJ. I don't find them soulless at all. In fact, we get along great. We seem to always operate on the same wavelength. It's great. But of course, that's my personal opinion.
> 
> She doesn't want power at all. In fact, she quite likes being invisible. I would say she definitely is more likely to work toward a higher goal than toward just having power.


Yeah, that's the impression that they give, but when you get to really really know them they have no higher goals and no aspirations. Simpletons, them ISTJ's.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

niss said:


> Aww...you can do better than that. You know that you really want to narrow it down and say ISTJ's. C'mon, put another one in the W column for the loser ISTJ's.


Hmm...I don't really know any ISTJs... Just ESxJs :frustrating:


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

I find Fi the most difficult to work with in the long run. ISFPs (and probably ESFPs) are a bit rough to work with in the long run, but mostly because the lack of respect for "how each other think." INFPs are very harsh in the long run, as the Fi vs. Ti is a strong frustration. ENFPs too in many regards, but their stronger Ne preference melds well (at least initially) with my Ne.

I haven't had good experiences with ESFJs or ISFJs, but those have mostly been work experiences (ESFJ was even my boss).


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

BarbikyuChikin said:


> Hmm...I don't really know any ISTJs... Just ESxJs :frustrating:


You should get out more. The little ankle biters are everywhere. :wink:


----------



## 539885 (Feb 11, 2013)

For me, it depends quite a lot on how rounded out we both are. The more controlling aspects of certain personality types (you know who you are) can really get to me when they feel the need to inflict their views on me. Like, I can love and hate ESFJs. They have so many good things about them, can be real sweet people, but female ESFJs trying to tell me how to be more feminine, smile more and be nice, and try to get me as obsessed about hooking a man as some of them can be... I just want to smack 'em. The ENFJ tendency to be codependent can also get to me.

My ESNFP dad and I can really bump heads from time to time, but both of us are earnest in working things out and we both try to understand the other, so we communicate regardless of frustrations.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> ...ISTJs...





livlaughluv8 said:


> ...ISTJ...





Stephen said:


> ...ISTJ...





Neon Knight said:


> Whatever that Stephen guy is...





Yardiff Bey said:


> <_<
> 
> istj.





Blue Ocean said:


> ISTJ.





armika_armika said:


> ...Oh, and istjs,...





Kayness said:


> yeah! nobody loves ISTJs!





livlaughluv8 said:


> ...the istjs ...





kuropuu said:


> I hate ISTJs. HATE THEM. I don't hate anything.
> 
> Except ISTJs. They grind my gears in all the wrong directions.





renna said:


> ...ISTJ...





Yardiff Bey said:


> There. Is. Nothing. To. Love. About. ISTJs!





JamieBond said:


> ISTJ - sorry you guys. I <3 everyone on here... just not in real life...





Neon Knight said:


> ...ISTJs...





NekoNinja said:


> ...ISTJ...





wisdom said:


> ...(I)STJs are unavoidable, and I don't mix well with them.





mikki104 said:


> ...ISTJs...





Miss Scarlet said:


> Strong introverted sensors. <(ISTJs)> But I think part of that is that we drain each other.





amucha said:


> P
> I mean, ISTJs are ... the robotic, rigid and humourless stereotype, maybe because of their dominant Si function which some people seem to confuse with unquestioning adherence to rules and and traditions, in addition to being Te auxiliary, a function also sometimes considered inflexible and domineering.
> so, according to this theory, we have a mindlessly traditional and orderly person of inflexible reasoning. kind of like a jerk robot, right? ...the overwhelming agreement that ISTJs are just the epitome of suckiness...





Owfin said:


> ...ISTJ...





mikki104 said:


> ...ISTJs...





missjayelle said:


> ISTJ..





Sporadic Aura said:


> ISTJ's!!





GYX_Kid said:


> ...ISTJ...





FlightsOfFancy said:


> I ... don't get along with ISTJs so much...





Worth Lessemo said:


> ...crazy ISTJs!





kareem said:


> ...ISTJs shoots down any kind of imagination...





rawrmosher said:


> ISTJ's for me are the very definition of fun killer....Too rigid and unimaginative.





Raziel said:


> ...ISTJs...





OMG WTF BRO said:


> ...That ISTJ...





TwistedM said:


> I get along rarely with people like my uncle who seems (I)XSTJ pretty much.
> I function the completely different than such people.





Black_Sphinx said:


> ISTJs. I hate them. Unsensitive dorks, all they think and care about is work. They never allow me to relax at work, or take a nap over an hour or two. Or complain about my life to my coworkers.
> And in private life this is the same. I try to tell them how horrible life is for me without my beloved person, but all they do is nod and talk to me about our latest project!





lycanized said:


> ISTJs...





Debaser said:


> ...ISTJs are far too anal retentive about everything, far too loyal and unquestioning of authority and tradition. Unwilling to think outside the box. I have gotten into extreme arguments before trying to convince them to actually open their minds, but they just won't do it...the authority that the ISTJs suck up to and that I despise so much...





DaisyChain said:


> ISTJs are terrible. They have coolant pipes instead of a circulatory system. They make INTPs seem huggable and fluffy. And the worst part is, they're proud of it.





Debaser said:


> ...ISTJs...





thinking_one said:


> ISTJ is rough...





senlar said:


> ...ISTJs...are ... harder to get along with....





DkrANGEL said:


> ...I would say ISTJ...





EmmaGilbert said:


> ...ISTJ...





BarbikyuChikin said:


> I'm not really a fan of (I)S(T)Js...





BarbikyuChikin said:


> ISTJs...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

niss said:


>


LOL

My claims have been misrepresented here...

You'll be contacted by my lawyer.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> LOL
> 
> My claims have been misrepresented here...
> 
> You'll be contacted by my lawyer.


Edited due to space limitations.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Strong Te can be a little brash sometimes.
I'm pretty goofy and need to dream big. Always cooking up some strange idea. Batting around whatever for fun.
And Te dom/aux that doesn't realize the need for this can be like a giant boulder sitting on top of my head.


----------



## 539885 (Feb 11, 2013)

Poor ISTJs. :sad:

I like you guys! At least, the ones I've interacted with.


----------



## DkrANGEL (Jul 3, 2013)

niss said:


> -image edited out-


Lmao, taken out of context no less. I generally do get along well with ISTJ's.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

ISTJs can be cool, like Al Bundy. Traditionally not giving a fuck for almost every year of the 90s.


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

Let me come back to say that what I said before about ISTJs has been confirmed. In general, anyway. There are still exceptions, but they are rare.


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

ISFP maybe cuhs my sister is one but it's like Fi and Ni mixed in the worst way most of the ones i know are stuck in their own little fantasy world and they can't really deal with reality this goes for some INFP too 
Also ESFJ because most of them i know are easily brainwashed by society and try soo hard to follow others in order to avoid disappointment or failure 
and yea I don't know but I don't get along with them


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

@niss

My dad is probably the one who feels misunderstood, really. He's an ISTJ in a family with three intuitive women. I don't know what my baby sister is yet. Only that she's probably an ExFJ, but my mom and other sister are both intuitive


----------



## Isabella8656 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm an ISTP and I tend to get bored quickly with my INTJ/ENTJ friends.

My ISTJ father can strict, while I like being more laid-back. He is more controlling of stuff. And is it just me, or do all ISTJs make really bad jokes?

My mother is an ENFJ, but her dominant personality type of extraverted feeling tends to drive me insane. I do have two ENFJ friends, and we get along fine. I think they are more of a healthy ENFJ, while my mom is unhealthy.

ESTJ can annoy me when they're being too bossy, but besides that I like them.

This isn't made to offend anyone, but sorry if I do. 😛


----------



## 539885 (Feb 11, 2013)

Was going through the thread and found this question. Thought I'd bring it back up as a topic.



Julia Bell said:


> The question: how do you know the person you have typed as ____ is actually the type you think they are? ... --> Good question. Considering it's hard simply typing _yourself_, the person you most understand since it's _you_, how accurate are we going to be when we're typing somebody other than ourselves?





Julia Bell said:


> Yes, typing takes some measure of actually getting an outsider's opinion, and friends' and family's opinions. Always a good idea. However, an outsider's view isn't going to be 100% accurate. Not even a family member's views would be completely accurate. You need to have both. So the question remains.


So my question is, do you think outsiders' opinion would actually work? In my case, it felt like I grew up invisible to my friends and family. They wanted certain behaviors out of me; they did not care what kind of person I actually was. If I adhered to these behaviors, I was fine. If I didn't, they were angry. So, I don't think I would've had anyone type me accurately from the outside.

In the past decade, I've had a much healthier group around me that will let me be how I am. I think they would be far more accurate.


----------



## raphaelnasc (Aug 4, 2013)

ENTJs and ESTPs. Nothing against them, but our types don´t mix well.


----------



## Trevur (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone OVERLY extroverted, really. I love extroverts, but there comes a time and a place when too much is too much. I'd take a guess at saying that ESFJ is the type I tend to not do so well with.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

OH! I don't get along with ISFJs that have power over me! (or anyone else for that reason...XD)


----------



## sniperoctopus (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes I hate ENTPs. They are fucking morons. They bastardize Ti.


----------



## 539885 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is almost turning into the "Criticize the Personality Type Above You" thread.


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

sniperoctopus said:


> Yes I hate ENTPs. They are fucking morons. They bastardize Ti.


Aw, don't ban him. All the hours of potential fun lost.


----------



## RWK (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I don't think I've actually met another ISTJ in person, but according to this thread I'd probably hate them.


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

RWK said:


> Well I don't think I've actually met another ISTJ in person, but according to this thread I'd probably hate them.


Count yourself lucky. They are the lowest scum of the Earth.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Sensors. Especially ESFP, ESTP. I can handle ISFP. Some ENTJ's annoy me. ENTP's are fine in small doses. SJ's and SP's are probably the most challenging group of people that I deal with.


----------

